# Slow Speed Grinder



## southernclay (Oct 27, 2014)

I've been looking at some of the slow speed grinders out there and wanting to try one out. Both the Delta and Porter Cable from Lowes look good and have a light. The Rikon that Woodcraft carries is on sale right now for $99 but no light. 

The ultimate deciding factor and unknown to me is which is best for sharpening right out of the box (with some assembly required of course )

Which one has the best wheels for sharpening from the factory that you are aware of? I may eventually upgrade wheels but for now want something that can do the best for the $100 or so spent.

Thanks!


----------



## hippi (Oct 27, 2014)

it should be a low speed grinder you can always get a clamp on light at wally world $10


----------



## southernclay (Oct 27, 2014)

hippi said:


> it should be a low speed grinder you can always get a clamp on light at wally world $10


 

Good point on the light.

All three mentioned are 8" and slow or adjustable speed

Links would help :biggrin:

Rikon
Buy Rikon 8in Slow Speed Grinder at Woodcraft.com

Porter Cable
Shop PORTER-CABLE 8-in Variable Speed Bench Grinder with Light at Lowes.com=

Delta
Shop DELTA Delta 8-in Grinder at Lowes.com=


----------



## Wildman (Oct 27, 2014)

My thoughts on buying a bench grinder has always been buy locally from store nearest to you, if have a problem returning for an exchange or refund much easier.

I think bench grinder limited warranties just that limited and do not think should be required to pay to ship it back to manufacturer for warranty service.  

WoodCraft grinder looks like a no brainer because comes with two white friable AL wheels.  If cannot true up those wheels with a wheel dresser going to end up replacing those wheels anyway.  So may not always a no brainer.  I am not into buying wheel balancing kits.

All three grinders have honest customer reviews posted at sites you linked and have been reviewed here too at one time or another. 

The Delta is $129 at my Lowes!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 27, 2014)

Do the others have that white wheels like the Rikon?

Are they 8"?


----------



## mmyshrall (Oct 27, 2014)

Warren,

I have the Rikon and have been pleased with it.  The speed on it is lower than the lowest speed of the other two models and that couple of hundred RPM difference may be important for some tools.  Even with the Rikon, I still manage to slightly (ok, sometimes not so slightly...) change the color of the steel from time to time, but that is a user issue not a machine one.  

I was able to dress up the wheels supplied with the unit but am trying to convince the budget master at home of the NEED to purchase CBN wheels.  Maybe I will get a nice Christmas gift... :bananen_smilies051:

Let us know what you decide on and what you think of it.

Michael


----------



## Bear-31 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have one similar to the Rikon. All will do the job, but the wheels that come with them are the difference. The rikon probably comes with 80 and 120...although the description is messed up on the Woodcraft page. I use the 120 grit almost exclusively. The other 2 only come with 36 and 60 grit....way to coarse to sharpen tools.

The ability to true the wheels is paramount . A diamond dresser works to start but ultimately you will want a sharpening jig of sorts ( I use Wolverine) and it has an attachment for trueing the whell that works well.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 27, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Do the others have that white wheels like the Rikon?
> 
> Are they 8"?


 
I think they may come with one white wheel but can't tell off the pic and about 30 mins away. 

They are all 8", I knew I wanted 8" for sure.



Wildman, thanks for pointing out the 2 white wheels on the Rikon. The reviews and info posted on it on woodcraft's site are for gaboon ebony so not very helpful


----------



## southernclay (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Michael and Bear,

The CBN wheels seem to be an obvious choice at some point for sure. The traditional tools have mostly sat unused for the last year but trying to add the use of them to the arsenal and liking them a lot. If it turns into more than a phase I think I would upgrade at some point. 

Looking like the Rikon will be the way to go. 

Thanks all!


----------



## mmyshrall (Oct 27, 2014)

Dan,

Yes, they are 8" white wheels (80/120 grit if my memory is correct).

Michael


----------



## Wildman (Oct 27, 2014)

I use the wheels linked, one step below SG ceramic wheels on my grinder.  

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Norton 3X SG Grinding Wheels

I like medium 46 grit wheel for changing bevel angle or repairing damaged tool.  Use a fine grit 80 grit wheel for resharpening. 

Fine grit grinding wheels run from 80,100,120 grit so see no big advantage to 80/120 grit wheel combination but hey saving money. White wheels little softer than one am currently using. 

I found Packard Woodworks and Sharpen Supplies.com have best prices unless can find your favorite wheels on sale. Cannot buy AL friable wheels of any kind in my town. 

Packard Woodworks also sells ceramic wheels but I still like more expensive D-Way wheels.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a Delta like the one pictured that I used to use as a buffer.  Worst grinder I have ever owned.  Had it a few years now and am not sure why it is still taking up space in my shop!  After it runs for a bit, it starts getting hot and making racket.  Soon it will start pulsing and then the nut that holds the wheel on will come off!  It has done it since it was brand new, I was just too busy to take it back to Lowes.  I am sure it is just a fluke but still...

I have an 8" slow speed from Woodcraft that has been flawless for years now that I use for sharpening.  I also own a 1 hp Eastwood dedicated 10" buffer now due to the Delta issues.


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 27, 2014)

I have the Porter-Cable. I got it for ~$80 from Lowe's, and I intend to replace at least one wheel, if not both, with a higher quality wheel... sometime! :biggrin: I don't really have any complaints about it, other than that I wish the light would be independent from the grinder switch.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 27, 2014)

Chris that brings up a good point. I had the thought that not having a light as a negative but having an independent light source may be better. 

Going to be close to woodcraft Thursday, should be swinging by and picking up a new toy then!


----------



## endacoz (Oct 29, 2014)

I normally only hang out in the pen turning forum. I'm glad I ventured here, because Monday morning I drove to woodcraft 40 minutes away to pick up the 8 inch slow speed Rikon.  

I have not had time to take it out of the box yet but it anything is going to be better than my high-speed 6 inch with a white 80 grit wheel.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 30, 2014)

Good Luck with it. Rikon is A+ for customer service.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 30, 2014)

The Rikon is sitting in my truck can right now. Thanks for all of the advice!


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 31, 2014)

I may have it wrong, but the Rikon I have seen, as well as most others still turns at 1750 rpm's, not exactly slow, especially for sharpening. I would like to get down to a few hundred rpm's ideally. 

Just a little food for thought.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 31, 2014)

For grinders, 1,750 IS what is called a slow speed grinder.  A non-slow speed grinder typically runs around 3,450-3,600.


----------



## wwneko (Oct 31, 2014)

I love my rikon, and a CBN wheel made ALL THE DIFFERENCE!  The white wheels on the Rikon can really heat the steel up in a hurry, more so than grey wheels on a craftsman and a Porter Cable 6inch.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 1, 2014)

I have the rikon and it works just fine.


----------



## Fish30114 (Nov 1, 2014)

MesquiteMan said:


> For grinders, 1,750 IS what is called a slow speed grinder.  A non-slow speed grinder typically runs around 3,450-3,600.



Exactly, my point is for edge sharpening a slower speed is desirable. I'm not sure what the Tormek grinder runs at, but I believe it is as slow as 90 rpm's, and that is not too low for good edge sharpening! As I said, most grinders run faster than what is ideal for edge sharpening.

Again, just food for thought.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 5, 2014)

Because I don't know....

Is it possible to just put a variable speed dial on a grinder, and reduce the speed that way?


The low speed grind is to keep the edge from becoming 'blue'/'heat-treated'(correct).  So if speed kills(in the sharpening world), why use a grinder and not a belt sander, especially with fine grits belts?







Scott (trimming trees in the rain...yippee!) B


----------



## raar25 (Nov 5, 2014)

I had the porter and cable, it was a piece of junk that only lasted a year. Then they couldn't get parts.  Don't waste your money.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 6, 2014)

Scott, both slow and high speed grinder will blue your tools. You can also blue tools on a belt sander too! 

Regardless of friable wheel size 6” or 8” if dirty wheels will blue your tools. Pressing too hard will blue your tools.  Turners tend to use medium, fine, and super fine grit wheels on their grinders. 

So using a medium grit wheel 46 or 60 grit to repair or change bevel angle, and not pressing too hard or over heat the steel should keep you from bluing a wheel.   If use a fine or super fine grit wheel to change bevel angle can blue your tools.

Fine wheels 80 or 100 grit for resharpening will not blue tools if wheel  clean and do not press too hard.  So light touch will not over heat tools.  Resharpening all about touching just up the edge.  Some people have to use super fine 150 grit wheels. 

What is the no-load speed of your belt sander?  Sanding belts tend to dull because grit medium is not friable. Most of us have dull sanding belts on our belt sanders.  Only time we change them is when stretched too far can no longer adjust them or they break.  Still belt sander good way to sharpen tools.  Again Grit to use mostly a personal choice.   

Whether sharpen tools on bench grinder or belt sander strive for not getting tool too hot!


----------



## Wildman (Nov 6, 2014)

Raar25, did PC honor their limited warranty and replace that bad grinder?


----------



## vtgaryw (Nov 6, 2014)

Timely topic, my Delta that I've had for quite awhile starting smoking yesterday.  I've never been happy with it.

I was considering the Porter Cable from Lowes, but I've been very disappointed in my other recent Porter Cable purchases.  Since they started producing products for the mass market big-box home improvement stores, their quality has gone to heck.

I like Rikon, but don't have a  Woodcraft near me, and I need something quick.  Does anyone know if there's a non-Rikon branded version?  I know some of Sears tools are the same as the Rikons.

Gary


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 6, 2014)

hippi said:


> it should be a low speed grinder


Oneway Mfg. that sells the Wolverine Grinding Jig recommends High Speed grinding in their catalogue!


----------



## Wildman (Nov 6, 2014)

Mack, when first got into turning it was dry verus wet grinder.  Slow verus high speed dry bench grinder discussion been around longer than I have been turning.  

Can name many famous or production turners that swear by high speed grinders and equal number of slow speed grinder advocates. While not even famous or almost famous like my high speed grinder and will buy the same when this one quits. 

Cannot forget to mention discussions about wheel size.  Only thing many turners can agree on is do not use a grinder with less than 6” wheel.  

Only advice I have ever had is buy what you can afford and buy locally and hope never need to deal with the manufacturer.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 9, 2014)

When did 80 or 100grit become 'fine'?
Guess I'm too use to sanding....where 800grit is 'fine'.



Scott (waiting on some sales) B


----------



## Wildman (Nov 10, 2014)

I thought everyone knew this in formation, so here it is again please see liink for more information.

Grit size typically runs from coarse (16 -24 grit), medium (36 - 60 grit) and fine (80-120 grit). Superfine grits run from 150 and higher. Grinding wheels usually will be between 24 and 100 grit. Honing stones and jointing stones and other polishing abrasives will be 150 grit and higher. Use a coarse grit for fast, aggressive stock removal and finer grits for less stock removal but better surface finish.

GRINDING WHEEL and ABRASIVES BASICS


----------



## vtgaryw (Nov 11, 2014)

*Buffing?*

My grinder that's dying is set up with a grinding wheel on one side and a buffing wheel on the other, and runs at 3450 rpm.  If I get a slow (1750 or so) rpm grinder, will I notice a difference in buffing (I'm not talking about for buffing pens, just general metal buffing?)

Gary


----------



## Wildman (Nov 11, 2014)

Some bench grinders list continuous duty horse power but also list no load speed whether 1725 or 3450 RPM’s. 

So many bench grinders list AMP’s do not always equate to actual horse power output today.  Many ¾ HP bench grinders actually ½ HP or little better that ½ HP. 

So what is the horse power rating of your old grinder and what size buffing wheels do you use now? 

The grinder everyone is talking about in this thread comes with a ½ HP motor and 8” wheels.  
http://rikontools.com/Product Sheets/80-805productsheet.pdf


----------

